# Carbon Express announces rebate on Mayhem Arrows



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

$10 Cash Back with Carbon Express® Mayhem® Arrow Rebate
.by Gary Elliott on Tuesday, August 2, 2011 at 6:43pm.Carbon Express gives you the chance to create 

“Mayhem” this year and save money in the process. 

Industry Leader offers consumers 

$10 Cash Back with Carbon Express® Mayhem® Arrow Rebate



FLUSHING, Michigan – Carbon Express ,a leader in arrow technology and innovation, is pleased to announce the launch of a new Mayhem® arrow consumer mail-in rebate promotion. Consumers will receive $10 via mail-in rebate when they purchase one dozen ($5 rebate on six) Mayhem®, Mayhem® Hunter, or Mayhem Hot Pursuit™ arrows from Carbon Express.



See the attached forms for further details on how you can receive your Mayhem® arrow rebate or log onto www.CarbonExpressArrows.com to download and print the rebate form online.



The Mayhem® series is like 3 arrows in 1, engineered with K-360°® Weave Technology to provide 360° spine consistency and deliver the ultimate combination of speed, accuracy, and penetration. Carbon Express is setting a new standard for all-around hunting performance.



Mayhem® Arrow Lineup:



■The Mayhem® arrow offers complete performance: speed, accuracy, and penetration. The advanced design uses proprietary K-360°® Weave Technology for remarkable strength and spine consistency, and more importantly, provides the most accurate arrow in its class.


■The Mayhem® Hunter arrow also features the exclusive Carbon Express Built-in Weight Forward™ technology for superior down-range accuracy with a broadhead. Equipped with Blazer or Fusion vanes for precise broadhead placement and BullDog nock collars for added strength.


■The Mayhem® Hot Pursuit arrow offers all the great features of the Mayhem® Hunter but in a compact and lightweight package. This arrow is a great example of how Carbon Express is committed to striving for continuous improvement, throughout its award-winning line of products.


This special offer is valid August 1st to November 30th 2011. Get your new Mayhem® arrows before your buddies beat you to it! This is a great opportunity to line your quiver with some of the most advanced arrows in today’s market.



About Carbon Express®

Carbon Express®, an Eastman Outdoors, Inc. brand, is the leading manufacturer of high performance carbon hunting and target arrows and arrow components for hunters and target shooters. For more information or customer service visit www.CarbonExpressArrows.com, or call 800.241.4833.


.


----------

